# Real time Voice morphing/ audio modulation? Any package or way?



## Tracker (Sep 22, 2022)

Hello,

Is there some package which allows a user to change voice real time? (eg could even be a robotic voice, or pitch modulated)

Or is there some way to direct sound input via some changing operations and direct it into the mic?


----------

